# Simpsons dog food



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been looking at which food will be best to put Pippa on to after a few weeks of being home. I found Simpsons. I think its a good food - It certainly looks better than the CSJ range I was looking at. 
This is the one I want to go for Puppy Chicken & Rice

Has/does anyone feed this food?

Thanks


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Youd be paying for a lot of rice and cereal, neither are nutritious or very good for dogs. Cereals can cause allergies in dogs. You could use this thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

Or:
Guy on here has been putting together this website:
Which Dog Food is here!

He has included a cereal free option search function.

The best (IMO) dry dog food is Acana or Orijen (higher protein than you might want for a pup).

What is the breeder feeding her? You can switch over a week or so, you don't need to spend weeks on the old stuff as long as you gradually increase the new stuff and don't do it all at once, obviously. Sorry if you already know this.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Their grain free range is great. Don't bother with puppy food, it' a gimmick, why pay more for the same food in a bag with puppy on.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> Their grain free range is great. Don't bother with puppy food, it' a gimmick, why pay more for the same food in a bag with puppy on.


really? But I thought the higher protein helps them grow properly?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Too much protein can cause the bones to grow too quickly.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Too much protein can cause the bones to grow too quickly.


I thought it could thats why I was going to use it up until 6 months not 12 likes it says on the packet. Surely puppy food must be beneficial?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

dandogman said:


> Surely puppy food must be beneficial?


Marketing would have you believe that puppies have different nutritional requirements and higher protein levels than most adult dogs as well as different calcium and phosphorus needs. My view, I think puppy food is a gimmick, designed purely to sell people on the idea that puppies are special taking advantage that most people want to do the best for their pup. How many animals in the wild, once weaned, require a change of diet as it grows older and how would they achieve this? If a food is balanced and species appropriate it should be fine throughout all life stages shouldn't it? I'm not familiar with all the commercial labelling now but I know in the states there's a label "for all life stages". This is probably what I would go for.

Put it in human terms... how many children need specialized diets to ensure they grow properly?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Youd be paying for a lot of rice and cereal, neither are nutritious or very good for dogs. Cereals can cause allergies in dogs. You could use this thread:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html
> 
> ...


They are being fed on Hills large breed puppy at the breeders. Yes I know about gradually changing. To be honest i'm not going to change the food until the first bag has been finished and then I will buy another bag of hills and the new brand i choose to change her to


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Years ago there was no puppy, senior, big dog, small dog, fat dog, thin dog etc. Just Dog Food. I dont think any body took any notice of RDA's either or if there were any:yikes:

Puppies and skinnies got fed more, seniors and fatties less. I went by how my dog looked and that was it.

I did fall into the trap of "puppy" this time round but only for a short while.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Years ago there was no puppy, senior, big dog, small dog, fat dog, thin dog etc. Just Dog Food. I dont think any body took any notice of RDA's either or if there were any:yikes:
> 
> Puppies and skinnies got fed more, seniors and fatties less. I went by how my dog looked and that was it.
> 
> I did fall into the trap of "puppy" this time round but only for a short while.


To be honest now i'm concerned about her having too much protein or not enough! I don't want her to not grow properly but equally I don't want her to grow to much. 
But years ago dog food was probably less quality too. I think I will feed puppy food but I intend to change after 6 months or so.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

We use the Simpsons Salmon and Potato 

My dogs have never been in better condition - it's Gluten free (I have coeliac and was having problems handling their food) and priced very competitively compared to some of the other "non-rice" based foods .

We tried it through word of mouth and haven't looked back (I am also fortunate enough to be on their breeder scheme).

Having said all that, we are thinking about putting my youngest boy back onto Pro-Plan - he doesn't hold weight well and think he gets a bit too much "protein" for the volumes he needs. 

I have to say I've never raised a litter or pup on Simpsons so can't really comment either way.

My pups to date have all been raised on Arden Grange or Pro-Plan large breed then I switch them to the adult version somewhere between 6 and 9 months dependent on the individual dog and I can honestly say I have no complaints on the food (AG's deliveries were the key factor for switching in the end). 

I am really not a big kibble fan, unfortunately, I have to consider practicality and cost - which is why I was so taken with the Simpsons offerings and haven't been disappointed. 

I would love to be able to feed Orijen - sadly, life isn't like that particularly when you have 6, but then - I really don't think I would be happy raising a puppy on it - and when I contacted the company (who make / distribute Orijen) with questions about the protein levels and growth etc 

I can't comment on any of their rice based products, but their potato based products get the thumbs up here from owners and dogs alike


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

swarthy said:


> We use the Simpsons Salmon and Potato
> 
> My dogs have never been in better condition - it's Gluten free (I have coeliac and was having problems handling their food) and priced very competitively compared to some of the other "non-rice" based foods .
> 
> ...


Ok thanks - I will look into the potato based ones


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Hills is very poor. You can swap food within a week if you like.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

dandogman said:


> Ok thanks - I will look into the potato based ones


I know they do a salmon and potato puppy one - will be interested to hear how you do get on not having used it on pups


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Hills is very poor. You can swap food within a week if you like.


yeah I was looking at the packet last night and the first ingredient is Maize. :yikes: I thought it would be much better quality due to the price of the stuff!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Does any one have any experience with the Simpsons foods with rice?


----------

